
Ask HN: Twitter ads support disaster, what to do? - binarycrusader
A few weeks ago, I got an email from Twitter ad services saying they couldn&#x27;t bill my credit card. I figured the expiration date needed updating but was so panicing wondering why they were trying to bill me.<p>Checking my account, I saw an ad campaign had been created three days previous and it was attached to some random reply I had made to a friend.<p>I was rather mystified by this for three reasons:<p>- I never saw an ad campaign prompt
- I never saw a confirmation for starting a campaign
- I never received so much as an email from Twitter that a campaign had been started<p>I immediately deleted everything related to the campaign and contacted support.<p>At first, it was clear they were just following a pointless support script explaining to me they were billing me for an ad service (quick promote) which I had never used before as far as I know and I don&#x27;t even know where it is in the interface.<p>When I asked them to explain how it was done, they just kept repeating the same details of the service.<p>I repeatedly stated this was not authorized by me and explained that I never saw a prompt for this service nor did I ever receive a notification until the billing failed.<p>They then responded that they verified that their billing system was correct, but they still could not explain how the request was made.<p>When I pressed them about how to prevent this error from happening again, their only suggestion was to remove my billing info entirely.<p>At this point, I feel like I&#x27;m at my wit&#x27;s end. I&#x27;m using 2fa and good passwords. I&#x27;m convinced this is some sort of fault or poor ux in their web or mobile client.<p>I don&#x27;t know how to get this fixed or who can help.<p>Twitter seems to only have robots with email addresses for support.<p>Please, can anyone here help me?
======
binarycrusader
I don't know if someone here had something to do with it, but Twitter support
had a sudden change of heart the day after I posted this.

They decided to credit my account in full, but still did not explain how this
happened to begin with.

While I applaud them for doing the right thing, I'm wary of letting them ever
have my payment information again.

If someone here was responsible for their change of heart, you have my
gratitude. Regardless, thanks to any who read this.

